# Ashes Series



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Some of you may have read books written by William Johnstone RIP. His most famous series is the Mountain Man series and they are good but he also wrote the Ashes series about post nuclear war America. I have only read 2 of them so far and they are great.

Smoke from the ashes
Survival in the ashes

He portrays a real possible scenario with the exception of the Night People or Creepies.

Over all it is a very good series if you like this sort of thing to read. Warning though, it may make you wrap your tinfoil hat a little tighter.

Basically they are about one man leading others and trying to rebuild America. If I tell you more it will ruin the books.

Have fun and enjoy!:beercheer:


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

BEN RAINS FOR PRESIDENT!!!:beercheer:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

cnsper said:


> Some of you may have read books written by William Johnstone RIP. His most famous series is the Mountain Man series and they are good but he also wrote the Ashes series about post nuclear war America. I have only read 2 of them so far and they are great.
> 
> Smoke from the ashes
> Survival in the ashes
> ...


I have read and re-read the "Out of the Ashes" series. Another great one is the "Survivalist" featuring 'John Thomas Rourke' by Jerry Ahern http://www.jerryahern.com/ 
and "The Guardians" by Richard Austin http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/404951.Richard_Austin
Austin happens to use a Cadillac Gage Commando armored vehicle that I would love to have.

BB


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody like tri-states theory?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

His westerns are pretty darn good too.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Magus said:


> Anybody like tri-states theory?


Tell me what states and I'll go pack my bags!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Is that pic from the USAF museum? I just requested the book from my library.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

biobacon said:


> Is that pic from the USAF museum? I just requested the book from my library.


If you ever get the chance get to the museum, the place is awsome (if your into airplanes) it's free and they even let me get up close with a camera and tape measure.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

biobacon said:


> Is that pic from the USAF museum? I just requested the book from my library.


This is the site I copied from... http://history-3800thspsvets.blogspot.com/2009/10/vehicles-trucks-sedan-jeeps.html
I was in the USAF '68-'72.
If you are interested in the vehicle, good reference site... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadillac_Gage_Commando#Operational_use 
BB


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

talob said:


> If you ever get the chance get to the museum, the place is awsome (if your into airplanes) it's free and they even let me get up close with a camera and tape measure.


I go just about every year for my Bday. Its about 2 hour drive away. Last time we did a lot of stuff in Dayton, there are several awesome museums that are free in the area. the county historical society cost a few bucks but I was there for three hours when before I knew it my wife said they were closing and I said no way we've only been here for half an hour. They have the actual Wright Flyer 3, not a model. I don't like spending money to go to museums (mostly cause the USAFM is free LOL) but this is $8 well spent. A lot of people who go to the USAFM don't go into town but its so well worth it.
Heres a link
https://www.daytonhistory.org/destinations/carillon-park.htm

By the way tours of historic presidential and experimental aircraft will end May 1 because of budget cuts due to the sequestration.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

talob said:


> Tell me what states and I'll go pack my bags!


In the book I think it was Washington St,Idaho and Colorado,in reality it will likely be everything west of Ga except California.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

My Library copy came in.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Magus said:


> Anybody like tri-states theory?


Count me in coach!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Magus said:


> In the book I think it was Washington St,Idaho and Colorado,in reality it will likely be everything west of Ga except California.


Those are not the states. You got one out of 3 right... LOL....

:sssh::sssh::sssh: Don't tell what they are, I live here... :sssh::sssh::sssh::sssh


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Read the Ashes series year ago, but the TriStates were Idaho, Montana, and Wyoming.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Attila said:


> Read the Ashes series year ago, but the TriStates were Idaho, Montana, and Wyoming.


But it is REALLY COLD here. You really do not want to move here. If you don't have snow then you have snakes, spiders and bears. Oh and don't forget about the wolves and a mountain lion or two. It is really a poor place to live unless you want to move to like Idaho.

And who can forget about Sasquatch? We have more nuclear weapons per capita than any other state. Yellowstone is going to kill us all anyhow.

We have lots of guns but no shovels, we use backhoes...:rofl:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I read the entire series and loved them all. I did like the 4-state legal and work principal.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I did read "Out of the Ashes" and it was okay, but I think the rest of the series was formula pablum. There seems to be too many people who survived and yet Ben Raines still loots surplus stores. He was rather callous about rape, diminishing the seriousness of this crime. 

They continue with modern contrivances and commerce without an industrial base or a redefined medium of exchange.

Many of the "victories" were too convenient. I think it's not worth the time to read the series.


----------

